
Show HN: A tool that help teams build better sales scripts - bcarroll22
https://www.saleslio.com
======
bcarroll22
Hey everybody! One of the creators here.

This idea came from a pain point I felt when I was trying to become better at
selling my main project. I was trying to learn to become a better sales
person, so I watched Jordan Belfort’s straight line persuasion which requires
building a really solid sales script and sticking closely to it.

I followed his guidelines and wrote a script, but I realized that it was
annoying to jump around to different sections of the script and follow along
on paper. I figured it would probably be better if I could build a web app
that would link me to the correct section of the script based on customer
responses, so I built something that did it! Once I used this instead of the
paper script, it was much easier to stay on track and not get lost in the
pages of the script anymore.

Excited to get feedback on whether or not this is useful for any other sales
teams!

